# Golf TDI PD 150bhp any good?



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

Ive been thinking about getting a Golf TDI PD 150bhp for a while now.

Much as I love my TT, IM thinking of replacing it in the next year or so.

The Golf package looks attractive, excellent economy, good performance and high equipment levels too.

So whats every one else think?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Test drive one. I'm very pleased with mine. Much as i loved the TT, the golf does all the same but more room and comfier seats (recaros).

Performance is excellent, i regularly get 50+ mpg and the insurance has halved  - it looks good in anniversary guise too.

And when its fully run in APR or AmD will be able to provide it with 180BHP and a whopping 280lbft of torque ;D


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

Just had a test drive of the 130bhp version and it flies!

IM amazed at how responsive and fast this car is and its a diesel. The 150bhp version is supposed to be even quicker.

The only down side is the interior, its nothing like as stylish as a TT.


----------



## JAC (May 7, 2002)

OK don't flame me just because I don't own a PDi but.....I'm finding it interesting about the 'speed' comments.

I drove my bosses 150bhp, and I thought it was slow. It feels torquey enough but that soon dies out and it stops pulling after 4,500rpm. Even though the torque gives the impression of speed, we (he and I) soon realised that it was all talk (torque) and no action! :

Swapping cars we both came to the same conclusion.

Now please don't get me wrong, I am not slagging the Golf - honest! If I needed that sort of car then I would definitely consider it. It just should not be 'compared' to a 225 TT Coupe/roadster. It is not like for like, as indeed our little test wasn't as my car is modded and Daves is standard.

However, after a phone call to Jabba Sport, Dave will be booking his car in for a reprograme - Â£375 for approx 190bhp!! Nice. ;D

I also had the chance to drive my friends 130bhp TDi, again it HAS the impression of speed, but it is not actually happening. Although, Phil mentioned an interesting twist.......he said he was going to buy the 150, but after a test drive he and his wife thought the 130bhp drove better. Go figure. Go test drive. Go buy the car that you know you'll be happy with. 

But anyway, speed doesn't matter when we're all stuck in a traffic jam!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> I drove my bosses 150bhp, and I thought it was slow


Jon - you drive a 280BHP TTR...



> It just should not be 'compared' to a 225 TT Coupe/roadster.


Why not - i've had both so why not compare - in modified form the TT is much quicker, but in standard 225 form. I remember getting my TT and thinking this is slow ... hence money spent at AmD making it go quicker (and stop better  ) ...

The 130 does 'drive better' in that its smoother and has less lag, but the 150 is ultimately more fun.

Don't forget that as per usual VAG the engine is tighter than a tight thing for 10k or so


----------



## JAC (May 7, 2002)

> Don't forget that as per usual VAG the engine is tighter than a tight thing for 10k or so


I had forgotten that and of course James you are right - both of these diesel Golfs were brand new circa 1k on the clock and this would have contributed to the top end of the rev range fading away..... 

I hope I haven't offended you or anyone else on this board as that was not my intention. I was merely passing feedback that may or may not be useful - ala the drive of a 130bhp compared to a 150bhp. Also for anyone going from a TT (and I know you have done this and I realise that your TT was particularly quick) may find that after the initial impressiveness of the torquey diesel that it is ultimately not the same toy.

But I agree about standard TT's and appreciate that the Golf can be 'tweeked' too! ;D

James I recommend you go and have a word with Michael at Jabba Sport - North Peterborough - just for research purposes you understand.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Jon - no offence taken at all 

I'd totally agree, going from a modded TT to the Golf was quite a change, but i'd say stepping from a standard 225 into the 150 isn't such a big difference.

Jabbasport eh ?? .... hmmm


----------



## JAC (May 7, 2002)

James have you put red brakes on that silver Golf icon on the left? :


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

no... but mine has them as standard....










rgds


----------



## l3ett (May 6, 2002)

what size wheels are those James? Specifically what tyre size are they?

Cheers,
Lee.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Lee...

BBS RC 18"x7.5"
Michelin Pilot Sport 225/45ZR-18

rgds


----------



## pette (May 7, 2002)

But strangely, not the 'B' model, as per the usual VW/Audi fitment...


----------

